# Urgent please help asap



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been alerted to a young cat in desperate need of a foster home, Birmingham area.

The owner has broken her hip and sadly has other circumstances which means if this cat is not rescued very quickly, the cat will be pts.

This is an urgent appeal for help please, transport to me is very urgent Birmingham to Oxford.

I will pay petrol expenses.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

PTS? Oh no, I hope not, the cat didn't ask to be in that kinda situation. Sorry I can't help. Let's hope that somebody else will


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not the owners fault and not what they want to happen but we don't have much time. x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rescue has been found for this cat but needing transport from Glasgow Central Station to Fife please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now all sorted


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this cat safe now CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Been told another rescue is on the case now.


----------

